# What would you do if you won the Lottery??



## DaveDragon (Jan 7, 2008)

As I was driving home tonight I saw the PowerBall was up to $71 million. I starting thinking about what I'd do if I (we) won it.

First we'd get a tax lawyer, and financial planner. Take the lump sum.

Quit work!!!

Then we'd arrange for our critters to be cared for, for 2 weeks. And fly down to Florida to meet Bobby!!! Then enjoy Florida again for a week or so. 

A 2 week vacation every other month would be nice. Go herping!!!

Design and build a bigger house with climate controlled rooms.

Try not to piss the whole thing away in 5 years or less!!!


----------



## Lexi (Jan 7, 2008)

um...i would...buy an RV


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 7, 2008)

Lexi said:


> um...i would...buy an RV


Come on!! You can think bigger than that! :wink: 

What would you DO not BUY!


----------



## Lexi (Jan 7, 2008)

i would go across country in my new RV buying new lizards.
sorry my brain isnt working tonight.


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 7, 2008)

With that much, get the lump sum, if you dont your stupid, and buy every dream car I have ever wanted


----------



## nat (Jan 7, 2008)

I actually thought about this earlier today. I would buy as much land as I could and start an eco village community (ha ha yes I am a hippie nerd) and travel a lot. I would also start a top notch reptile rescue


----------



## eddiezahra (Jan 7, 2008)

crazy custom house, my own personal zoo, pay off all immediate family debts. save the rest for a rainy day


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 7, 2008)

I just remembered somthing noble to do, is donate a huge hunk of it to the aspca they are my heros


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 8, 2008)

eddiezahra said:


> crazy custom house, my own personal zoo, pay off all immediate family debts. save the rest for a rainy day


That sounds like a great plan!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 8, 2008)

Lexi said:


> i would go across country in my new RV buying new lizards.


The problem with buying lots of reptiles and traveling alot is you won't see most of them much. You might bring a few with you but the RV would have to be climate controller 24 hours a day.


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 8, 2008)

First I would get all my family and my in-laws and take them with me to claim the money and have it split 10 ways.

I would like to travel and the first place would be Australia and I might never come home from there and why should I? :wink: 
I would support non-profitted animal rescues.
Buy a nice house with nice furniture and a few cars.

Brat!


----------



## Lexi (Jan 8, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> Lexi said:
> 
> 
> > i would go across country in my new RV buying new lizards.
> ...



well dave ...just to let you know its going to be a HUGE RV that is custom for my reptiles to come with me. see..Problem solved


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 8, 2008)

Some of us have all the money!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 8, 2008)

Lexi said:


> well dave ...just to let you know its going to be a HUGE RV that is custom for my reptiles to come with me. see..Problem solved


You should have a fleet of them and have a traveling show!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 8, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> Some of us have all the money!!


You do??!! :wink:


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 8, 2008)

I would continue on with my normal life I have going for myself. I would invest the money into business and stocks and donate the rest to a charity. Later on I would make sure I have a sweet retirment plan.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 8, 2008)

Buy a simple home with around 10-15 acres. Build a small reptile zoo, start a non-profit animal rescue and rehabilitation center, buy a bigger truck, hit South America for 2-3 months, visit Bobby and Dave, throw a cool million onto the PitBull Rescue, throw the rest in the bank and live off the interest.


----------



## Joey (Jan 8, 2008)

I would give my parents half, put half of what I got left away and spend the half of a half i got left on cars critters and clothes lmao


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 8, 2008)

Why don't we have a group herping trip?? I hear Costa Rica and Belize are nice.

I'd definitely donate to charities our kids have been involved in like the Boy & Girl Scouts and our local Little League. 

A big one would be to give the local PBS station $20,000 per game to not beg for money every time we're watching a UCONN Women's basketball game!!! That is SO annoying!! And buy season tickets center court on the floor!


----------



## olympus (Jan 8, 2008)

I can't win I work for the lottery


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 8, 2008)

olympus said:


> I can't win I work for the lottery


WOW!! That blows!!!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 8, 2008)

I've been to Belize.... Different...


----------



## COWHER (Jan 8, 2008)

I would quit work buy a house in my favorite destinations and travel and see things that I would never have the time or money to see otherwise then i would also travel and help rebuild places that are devastated by disasters and also i would fund a massive research group to investigate and protect all sorts of mysterious animals starting with tegus. then i would buy a huge part on a rainforest in Costa Rica or part of the amazon and protect it from deforestation.


----------

